# Big thanks to SmokinJ



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I posted in the buy/sell forum that I was looking to try a bunch of different cigars.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t28085-iso-several-cigars.html

I would send 3 for every one you could fulfill on my list. David (SmokinJ) hit me with most on the list. He didnt ask for anything in return. He asked me to bomb another member that he had in mind.

I really appreciate it David. My end of our agreement is going out tomorrow. Please let me know if you are ever looking for anything in particular.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit... David is the man


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> Nice hit... David is the man


True that!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice one David.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet hit


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

bada boom !!! david is at large....hell of a hit there


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Davids back on the plantation
Notice how fresh that tobacco is


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

nice one David...


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very generous David!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just one more example of David's amazing generosity - well done sir!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great work David!!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweeeet


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice one David


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice hit. Enjoy the smokes. I can't get to the link though. Any help?


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

David that was very cool of you.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job SmokinJ. Another fantastic hit. I lub the NUbs:biggrin:


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice layout!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow thats some great looking deal
:dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit, David is the man.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

you got b*tch slapped


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

He's a beast!!!!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

nice hit


----------

